# Aluminium miscroskiff in our product line, comment your opinions :)



## juhasz.arpad89 (4 mo ago)

Some backstory about us:

We are a boat building company based in the middle of europe Hungary (www.porterboat.hu). We only manufacture aluminium fishing boats in the 12-19ft range dominantly. I am the owner of the company and I was always in love with small boats and simple small solutions, and I have stumbled upon the microskiff community years after I started the boat building business. The microskiff category is non existent in Europe at all, there isnt any company that manufactures them so I had the wild idea to start making them earlier. I have spent a bit of money on the plans so they are CE approved and already registered and approved by the national and EU naval authorities , it was designed according to Lloyds register as well. Unfortunately (or fortunately) the project was put on hold because we had very big government projects due this year, but now they are over. I am dusting the project off and thinking og will giving it a go.

I have nobody to talk to about microskiffs, anyone I ask here in Europe gives me the look. Since you guys know more any comments, ideas would be good. I have a strong feeling that europe would be a very tough market to sell to. So I am thinking about exporting them to the US, I can see that no one sells or manufactures in this category. Manufacturing is a lot cheaper here so even exporting it would be economical for buyers there.

It is a 12ft to 4ft design for 2 persons max hp15. Max displacement is 1000 pounds.

I was thinking of adding a poling tower of course, we can powder coat it and cover it with EVA foam. 

The statistics says that with full displacement so at 1k pounds there is a 6-7 inches of draft. At full displacement with a 15hp engine 19 knots or 21 mph. When speaking of full displacement of hull, batteries, poling deck, seats are not calculated, so in reality those things will consume at least 3-400 pounds I think.

Any thoughst? Should we start working on something like this is? What would you price it to? There is nothing similar on the market. Here in Europe there are no shallows that this boat would have a use of, we have rivers and big lakes. I think this would have a market in the kayak community more, I would consider this more than a kayak but less of a boat, so people who dont want to bother about owning a large boat but want to get on the water and have speed could be interested. One comment I get here is that it would be too dangerous, falling in the water etc...I dont know, I see you guys using there on the sea and a lot more dangerous waters than we ahve here. Importing it would be an option but no idea if there is a market for aluminium ones over there in the US. Why does no one manufacture it?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome to our site. I don’t need a boat but there are some on here that just want more than a kayak, if the price is right


----------



## Grumpy11 (4 mo ago)

Can you post more information here. From your blueprints here it looks interesting. I can't make out the size. Maybe you can give us the dimensions in feet and inches. Also the weight in pounds. Are you familiar with importing boats into the U.S? I think a stable boat with an 8 inch draft that would fit in my garage (20 feet including trailer) would draw interest. Maybe if total cost including small engine and trailer about $15,000 or less would definitely sell. I don't think the motor would have to be very big.


----------



## Grumpy11 (4 mo ago)

I just read your original post again. Everybody here needs to view your Youtube video. They would be impressed by the stability. Stability is important in a shallow water fishing boat. I owned a Maverick 17 foot Master Angler but although it was a great boat and is a popular design it wouldn't fit in my garage. I personally need a 16 foot boat. Also aluminum boats can be noisy sitting still and can scare fish in shallow water. Maybe you could include sound suppression and rod holders. It could be a copy of the Maverick HPX-V or Hells Bay, without the crazy cost.
I had a 14 foot Smokercraft V bottom aluminum boat which I used in the Chesapeake Bay ( salt water) for years.


----------



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

I like the look and lines on your video. IMO our microskiff market is all over the place (looking @ you $25k Gheenoe's). Your design looks clean and stable for fishing, but for whatever reason newer AL boats get a lot of love from hunters. I'd check out Home - Havoc Boats & https://www.edgeduckboats.com/ to see some more comparable AL skiffs here in the US market.


----------

